# Fluval Edge 23L big enough for puffer?



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes i am slightly puffer mad! 

I would only ever get a puffer in a seperate tank...
We already have a 125L tank in our bedroom...


We really liked the Fluval Edge tanks because they're really stylish but they were far too small... 
Would it be big enough for 1 of the smaller puffers to live alone or in a pair at most (if advised) 


I don't even know if this is something i would be allowed to do as it is not my house... but i have to have done my research when i start my selling pitch 

If you can help i'd really appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Depends on the species of puffer. The smallest commonly-available species, _Carinotetraodon travancoricus_, would be ideal as a single specimen or at a push, a pair. Anything else, including the South American Puffer (_Colomesus asellus_) would be too big.


----------

